# Freddy Rodriguez and Electrical Tape



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I know Rock Racing has had trouble with finding/keeping sponsors (and some riders prefer to use special TT machines), but is that really electrical tape covering the manufacturers name on Frddy Rodgriguez's TT bike? I thought they would at least re-paint it or something.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...08/california08/california080/JD_08TOCprlg033


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I saw that too. Looks like Baller boy couldn't get his frame factory up and running in time. He did, however, get someone to put together a Cipo painted machine. Guess Freddy doens't rank as high as Mario.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah but Freddie got a helmet 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...008/feb08/california08/california080/DSC_0066


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Specialized...*

I'd put big money on it that Cipo is on one of his old Specialized frames rebadged with his name. Notice he is wearing specialized helmet and the rest of the team another brand? Look at pics of Mario's old bikes and then compare to what he's on now.. Aluminum and identical to his old machine...


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

funktekk said:


> yeah but Freddie got a helmet
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...008/feb08/california08/california080/DSC_0066


You know thats not Freddie in that picture, right?

and yeah, Cipo is riding specialized alu framesets. A mechanic confirmed that they are alu and Cipo has a deal with specialized, (helmet, glasses, and bike)

Also on a note that he is not using any of their sponsors, except clothing:
Specialized frames instead of de rosa
shimano components instead of shimano
lightweight/ mavic/ hed wheels instead of cole
specialized helmet/ glasses instead of las
oval bars instead of stella azzura


----------



## ssmike (Mar 22, 2007)

Mosovich said:


> I'd put big money on it that Cipo is on one of his old Specialized frames rebadged with his name.


Cipollini has a deal with Max Lelli and is probably on a custom painted Lelli.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Cipollini has a deal with Max Lelli and is probably on a custom painted Lelli.


I know he road Lelli bikes at interbike, but i think this black one might be different. I know its aluminum and Max Lelli doesn't have any aluminum frames, not saying he doesnt make a custom alu frame for Mario, but that would be a lot of effort

the white Cipollini bike also has a different head tube than Max Lelli's bikes.. (again its possible that Max Lelli can make a custom frame for Mario, but its for certain that he's not on any stock Lelli frames)


----------



## ssmike (Mar 22, 2007)

mytorelli said:


> I know he road Lelli bikes at interbike, but i think this black one might be different. I know its aluminum and Max Lelli doesn't have any aluminum frames, not saying he doesnt make a custom alu frame for Mario, but that would be a lot of effort
> 
> the white Cipollini bike also has a different head tube than Max Lelli's bikes.. (again its possible that Max Lelli can make a custom frame for Mario, but its for certain that he's not on any stock Lelli frames)


That would be a nice testament to Specialized if he went to the trouble to paint an old team frame to race.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

ssmike said:


> That would be a nice testament to Specialized if he went to the trouble to paint an old team frame to race.


i never said he painted old team frames... another person said that. I think specialized might be making custom frames for him.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Cipo brought all his own stuff he was also seen in Palo Alto bike shop buying cold weather gear because as Cipo put it "Team, not so organized". That said they had it were it counted today, on the road. If you watch the replay not only does Cipo do a great job of getting into and staying in position for the sprint but Fred Rod shows up at the right time in the final to lead him out, result was a fine 3rd place.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Cipo's TT bike is a specialized, or at least looks like one.


----------



## ssmike (Mar 22, 2007)

Guess Cipollini's frame choice is also a mystery to the press as well. http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...h.php?id=/tech/2008/features/toc_stage_two_08


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*so he's a team..*



mytorelli said:


> You know thats not Freddie in that picture, right?
> 
> and yeah, Cipo is riding specialized alu framesets. A mechanic confirmed that they are alu and Cipo has a deal with specialized, (helmet, glasses, and bike)
> 
> ...


player, eh?


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

According to this it looks like they have TT bikes they just got lost in shipping. Micheal Creed mentions they are tracking them down.

http://www.audioblog.missingsaddle.com/2008/02/17/99/


----------



## ceebee (Jun 21, 2006)

weltyed said:


> I know Rock Racing has had trouble with finding/keeping sponsors (and some riders prefer to use special TT machines), but is that really electrical tape covering the manufacturers name on Frddy Rodgriguez's TT bike? I thought they would at least re-paint it or something.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200...08/california08/california080/JD_08TOCprlg033


I think some of the guys had to borrow TT bikes just before the race. The Look 496 that one of the guys rode was the same one Look had on display in their booth. Probably had to put electrical tape over the logos so they didn't have any conflicts with their sponsor.


----------



## ceebee (Jun 21, 2006)

CabDoctor said:


> According to this it looks like they have TT bikes they just got lost in shipping. Micheal Creed mentions they are tracking them down.
> 
> http://www.audioblog.missingsaddle.com/2008/02/17/99/


Lost in shipping...please. More likely they weren't ordered in time. Who waits until the week before a big race to order frames from Italy? Sucks that the riders have to put up with screw-ups like that.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

ceebee said:


> Lost in shipping...please. More likely they weren't ordered in time. Who waits until the week before a big race to order frames from Italy? Sucks that the riders have to put up with screw-ups like that.



This isn't all that common. Last year most of the Disco guys rode the OLCV Black because the Red wasn't available. This year Levi is the only rider on Astana with a Carbon steer tub, the rest are on Aluminum till they get them manufactured. I think I also saw that Astana was using some old TT frames as well. 

First thing to remember is a lot of these sponsorship deals were just inked a couple of months ago. the second is these bikes aren't exactly off the shelf products, especially the TT bikes. It can take a great deal of effort to pick a frame that will work for everyone and then design a paint job. TT bikes are often custom fitted in wind tunnels for top riders.

The final thing to realize is that that the ToC is not that big of a deal to these teams. Most of these teams see it as a pre-season event.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

funktekk said:


> The final thing to realize is that that the ToC is not that big of a deal to these teams. Most of these teams see it as a pre-season event.


That's ceertainly true for teams like CSC, quickstep and to a large degree slipstream although the latter team has to prove they belong in the big races (which IMHO they have so far). 
I'm not sure there are alot of pro-tour and ASO races waiting in the future for rock racing.


----------



## ceebee (Jun 21, 2006)

funktekk said:


> This isn't all that common. Last year most of the Disco guys rode the OLCV Black because the Red wasn't available. This year Levi is the only rider on Astana with a Carbon steer tub, the rest are on Aluminum till they get them manufactured. I think I also saw that Astana was using some old TT frames as well.
> 
> First thing to remember is a lot of these sponsorship deals were just inked a couple of months ago. the second is these bikes aren't exactly off the shelf products, especially the TT bikes. It can take a great deal of effort to pick a frame that will work for everyone and then design a paint job. TT bikes are often custom fitted in wind tunnels for top riders.
> 
> The final thing to realize is that that the ToC is not that big of a deal to these teams. Most of these teams see it as a pre-season event.


True, but there's a big difference between riding Red vs. Black carbon, or a carbon vs. aluminum steer tube and sending your riders out before a race to borrow bikes from whomever they can. Besides, they had sponsorship deals months ago that all fell apart, probably due to mis-management snafu's like this. Fizik, Oakley, Look, HED... 

As the poster above said, for _most_ of these teams you're right, it's not a big deal, but Rock Racing put up lots of money to sponsor the ToC, and it's probably the only time this year they'll be competing with the ProTour teams.

I like the excitement they've brought to domestic cycling, and I have no problem with the signings of Hamilton, Botero, Sevilla, etc., but I feel bad for the riders who are suffering for the teams mis-management - signing up for the wrong license, losing sponsors, not having bikes. Somehow I have a feeling that if Andreau was still on board, things would have gone a little more smoothly.


----------



## rssljhnsn (Jul 5, 2003)

You know, I actually find it surprising that these guys are having a hard time keeping equipment suppliers/sponsors. If I owned a bike/component/tire/clothing/etc. company I would be bombarding RR to use my stuff. Look at the press these guys are getting. Like the "Baller's" or not, they sure do get the media attention.


----------

